# A few varieties at Ossington Mice



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

oh.my.god those 1st 3 are incredible!!! What is that himi like one? those points are so dark and perfect


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

I love what you keep them in are they old pick and mix sweet dispensers?

Lovely mice.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

lovely!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Wowzers! Your Burmese and Black are to die for! You've done a wonderful job and should be very proud of them!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

mousery_girl said:


> oh.my.god those 1st 3 are incredible!!! What is that himi like one? those points are so dark and perfect


I would have to agree :love1


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

haha  thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like those,particularly the first one.I like the perspex cages as well.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've never seen one with a blue body,only white.My interpretation of the standard was the same as yours but when I asked Peter B about this very subject his interpretaion was that it meant the points.Obviously if you could get blue shading it would be marvellous but I've never seen one.Peter did well with them and so did Stuart.Stuart never bred them on purpose but showed the odd one that cropped up and won some top awards,he never bred them back into the line.These would be the 2 to ask.You could ask David M if there are any articles archived that could be republished in the NMC news.He was very obliging on the subject of pearls when I asked,dug out a few bits and they were put in the mag.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know if anyone else will understand this, but sometimes when I see animals they scream 'quality' to me, they also say they have been carefully bred and exceptionally well looked after.
I got that 'tingle' when I saw the first pics - especially the first one!
Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

.


----------



## matt_m (Apr 20, 2009)

Love the mice, and your setup looks brilliant! Can I ask where you obtained the glass cages from?


----------



## Ankali (Oct 2, 2011)

Love the first one, gorgeous mice and nice setup!


----------

